# SATA IDE-Treiber werden nicht richtig erkannt.



## SquallPM (5. November 2004)

ich habe mir eine WD200GB SATA Platte gekauft und sie wird auch erkannt nur jedes mal, wenn ich den rechner neu hochfahre, will er die treiber neu installieren, weil ers net richtig hin bekommt. 

Er sagt immer, das es einen Fehler gibt und die Installation nicht durchgeführt werden kann für die Treiber. 

Im geräte manager sind die kanäle fast alle erkannt worden, nur bei den beiden IDE-Kanal is ein ausrufezeichen 

und wie gesagt die platte klapt auch nur er will die treiber halt immer neu installieren. 

hab im übrigen das board 875P Neo von MSI 

kann mir einer helfen


----------

